# Desertion



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody dealt with it recently? Is it still technically desertion if the guy is on board when you reach port and he tells you he's going?

Mark


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I think desertion is a military term, as opposed to leaving a vessel while still "bound" by an agreement. possibly breach of contract along with any civil laws under that countries immigration laws as well, unless it's a home port in the country of the persons citizenship.

I'm no expert, but I "ran away to land" when in NZ 43 years ago, we called it jumping ship or skinning out; still got done for it, deported etc, but came back under my own steam a wee bit later and still here.

Desertion sounds a bit more naughty and has a hint of rebellion! Same thing really as the aforementioned though I suppose?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Many of us walked off when the seamen's strike broke out back in the sixties. 
All hands, except bosun and lamtrimmer, decamped off the Cyclops coasting when she arrived in Glasgow and hitched back to Liverpool.
No mention made of desertion, but got a VNC in the discharge book.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark McShane said:


> Anybody dealt with it recently? Is it still technically desertion if the guy is on board when you reach port and he tells you he's going?
> 
> Mark


When National Service ended a fair number of Merchant Navy crew both Deck and Engineroom just walked off their ship's without telling anybody they were off, I do not remember any action being taken by the Shipowner's against them (unless someone know's different) but for those of us who stayed rapid promotion ensued if not with your own Company but with other's who found themselve's with a manpower shortage.(Thumb)


----------

